# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  |[ روان ]| ضيفتنآآ في كرسي الاعتراف ||

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

،، اعتدنا هنا استضافة اعضاء لمعت نجومهم في سماء الحصن ،،

اليوم ضيفتنا سنكون نجمه في سماء الحصن لتزين لنا اسئلتنا بردودها الرائعه ،،

هي صاحبه القلب الطيب ،، تملك من الامل بقدر ما تملك الارض من شجر 

عرفت بـ اخلاصها للمنتدى رغم ما مر به من ظروف 

كانت المشاركه له في كل المناسبات هنا وعلى صفحته الاخرى 

ضيفتنا لليوم 

|[ روان ]|

:: اهلا بكـ روان في كرسي الاعتراف 

،، المساحة لكم*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*في البدايه روان عرفينآآ على  ..


- اسمك ؟

- ع ـمرك ؟ 

- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟

- ع ـملك ؟

- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟

- هوايآتك ؟ 

- سلبيآتك ؟

- ايجابيآتك؟*

----------


## &روان&

_اهلين فيكي صديقة وشكرا على المقدمة الرائعة 
وشكرا الك على استضافتي هنا في كرسي الاعتراف
وان شاء الله رح تابع معكم  وجاوب على اسئلتكم 

روان_

----------


## &روان&

_
- اسمك ؟
روان

- ع ـمرك ؟ 
22 سنة و9 اشهر


- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟
بكالوريوس تربية طفل
كلية الاميرة عالية الجامعية

- ع ـملك ؟
مدرسة كتاكيييت(اطفال)

- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟
عزباء 

- هوايآتك ؟ ما في شي محدد اي شي حلو بحبه بسير اعمله كتير

- سلبيآتك ؟
عصبية وبيحكوا اني عندية ابصر؟
- ايجابيآتك؟
ما رح امدح نفسه بس نوعا ما كويسة_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا اهلا فيكـِ روان ،،

كيف تعرفتي على المنتدى وسجلتي فيه ؟؟ 

و 

رايك بالمنتدى من جديد ؟؟


،، اكيد رح ارجع *

----------


## &روان&

_كيف اتعرفت على المنتدى ........... صدفة وكانت احلى صدفة
كنت بدرو على موضوع معين   وكان طالع اسمه في البحث وانه اكبر تجمع للشباب الجامعات
وهيك اشي

رأي فيه زي ماهو ما اتغير 
رائع واكتر من رائع
ومعلومات وخبرات بنتعلم منه 
وتعارف وتواصل 
وهيك اشيا 

^_^   ^_^   ^_^_

----------


## mylife079

اهلا روان منوره الكرسي 

يبدو رح تطولي هون اتحملينا   



راجعلكككككككككككككككككك

----------


## mylife079

كيفك روان ؟؟؟

خلينا نبلش بالسؤال الاول 


معدلك بالتوجيهي ؟؟؟ والجامعة ؟؟؟


السؤال الثاني 


صعوبات واجهتك بفترة دراستك بالجامعة ؟؟؟



بكفي اليوم والجاي احسن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير روان ,, كيفكـ .؟؟

رايكـ بالتناقض في الحياة ،، وهل كنتِ متناقضة يومآآ .؟؟

::::
*

----------


## &روان&

_شكرا محمد عادي مو مشكلة انو اسألوا وانا بجاوب

معدلي بالتوجيهي 72و3
بالجامعة تقدير جيد


بالنسبة للصعوبات الي واجهتني في الجامعة
ما في صعوبات الحمدلله عادي كانت الامور
_

----------


## &روان&

_مساء الخير روان ,, كيفكـ .؟؟

رايكـ بالتناقض في الحياة ،، وهل كنتِ متناقضة يومآآ .؟؟

::::

هلا صديقة انا تمام الحمد لله


هلأ التناقضات كترة في الحياة ولو بدنا نحكيها رح نتعب واحنا بنحكيها

بس انا بالنسبة الي واجهة تناقضات في دراسة للجامعة والواقع
يعني حسيت انو الي درسته بالجامعة ما الو دخل بالواقع
بس الحمد لله تعاملت مع الواقع كما هو_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشكركـ روان 
،،

شخص لا ترفضي له طلباً.؟؟
شخص تفقديه في غيابه.؟؟

|| من هو او هي  ||
تؤام روحكـ.؟؟
صديقتك.؟؟
الذي تنتظريه.؟؟



،،

هل ظلمتي يوماً من احدهم وما كانت ردة فعلكـ على ذلك.؟؟

،،

// لمن تقولين //
شكرا.!!
احبكـ.!!
لن اساعدك.!!
لماذا.!!

،،

في حياتنا تكثر القصص انتي كـ روان ماذا تفضلين من هذه القصص .؟؟

،،

لي عوده *

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*روان سؤال مكرر في كل موضوع رأيكـ او ماذا تقولين لـ الاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم 

،، حسان القضاة
،، هدوء عاصف
،، معاذ ملحم 
،، دموع الغصون
،، محمد العزام
،، محمد حورية
،، دودو 
،،  و انا 



*

----------


## &روان&

_
شخص لا ترفضي له طلباً.؟ 
  على الاغلب امي
شخص تفقديه في غيابه.؟؟
الي بفتقدني في غيابي

|| من هو او هي ||
تؤام روحكـ.؟؟
انا ......
صديقتك.؟؟
الذي تنتظريه.؟؟
لا احد سوى نفسي
لاني لا انتظر احد



،،

هل ظلمتي يوماً من احدهم وما كانت ردة فعلكـ على ذلك.؟؟
اكيد ما في حدا ما انظلم في حياته
ولكن انا قابلت الظلم بالصمت
وحسن النية

،،

// لمن تقولين //
شكرا.!!
الى الذي وقف بجانبي في اصعب اوقاتي
احبكـ.!!
..........
لن اساعدك.!!
مش لحدا لاني بساعد حتى لو اذاني حدا
لماذا.!!
للحياة
لاني عاملت الحياة كأنها امي
وهي عاملتي كأنها زوجة ابي

،،

في حياتنا تكثر القصص انتي كـ روان ماذا تفضلين من هذه القصص .؟؟

قصص الي نهايتها على الاغلب حزينة
لانه بعرف ما في شي رح ينتهي سعيد

،،_

----------


## &روان&

_روان سؤال مكرر في كل موضوع رأيكـ او ماذا تقولين لـ الاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم 

،، حسان القضاة
ضلك طلطل علينا
،، هدوء عاصف
اشتقنا لهدوءك
،، معاذ ملحم 
محب لوطنه  ونعم الوطن
،، دموع الغصون
مبدعة انتي في كل شي
،، محمد العزام
هونها بتهون
،، محمد حورية
الصبر مفتاح الفرج
،، دودو 
ادرسي كويس ^_^
،،  و انا 
كل الكلام الحلو الك يا صديقة
وانتي فعلا صديقة_

،، ،، ،، ،،

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا بحضورك المتميز روان في كرسي الاعتراف 


اولا.... هل حققتي ماكننتي تتمنيه ولو بجزء معين 

ثانيا ....من الاشخاص الذي تعترفي باخطاءك اليهم 

ثالثا ....هل بيوم اضأتي شمعة في غرفتك وجلستي وحيدة معها 

رابعا ....هل تملكين دفتر خاص بك تكتبي مايدور في خاطرك وبين نقاشات روحك 
لي
خامسا ....لو طلب منك ان ترسمي شيئا فماذا سترسمين 

سادسا ....هل اقتنعت بان العلاقات الروحيه باتت شيئا باليا وبالاحرى بانها اصبحت موظة فقط يلبسها الكل دون تفكير بعواقبها 

سابعا ....لو بيوم من الايام صحوت من نومك ووجدتي بابا نويل امامك عينك ومعه مجموعة هدايا فما هي الهديا التي ستطلبيها منه





ولي عودة

----------


## &روان&

اهلين فيك محمد

اولا.... هل حققتي ماكننتي تتمنيه ولو بجزء معين 
على ما اعتقد حققت النصف

ثانيا ....من الاشخاص الذي تعترفي باخطاءك اليهم 
ما بعترف لحدا اني اخطأت
_

ثالثا ....هل بيوم اضأتي شمعة في غرفتك وجلستي وحيدة معها 
كثيرا ما اجلس لوحدي لكن من غير شمعة
فأنا احب الظلام  حتى لا استطيع رؤية شخص ما في مخيلتي

رابعا ....هل تملكين دفتر خاص بك تكتبي مايدور في خاطرك وبين نقاشات روحك 
نعم و احرص على المحافظة عليه
لي
خامسا ....لو طلب منك ان ترسمي شيئا فماذا سترسمين 
نقطة

سادسا ....هل اقتنعت بان العلاقات الروحيه باتت شيئا باليا وبالاحرى بانها اصبحت موظة فقط يلبسها الكل دون تفكير بعواقبها 
نعم اقتنعت من خلال تجربة


سابعا ....لو بيوم من الايام صحوت من نومك ووجدتي بابا نويل امامك عينك ومعه مجموعة هدايا فما هي الهديا التي ستطلبيها منه
قلب لا يعرف معنى الحب

_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلاً وسهلاً روان . . 

منوره الكرسي . . 

أولاً : 

شو أخباركـ . . 
وكيف الصحه . . 

ثانياً : 
ما رأيكـ بـ مجموعة أفكار ومواهب شبابية جديدة بالمنتدى و على الفيس بوكـ 

ملاحظة :  بدنا تفاعلكـ معنا بالمجموعه . . بالمنتدى 

كل شخص فينا وعنده أهداف . . 
هل يوجد عندكـِ أهداف تودين أن تحققيها . . وما هي طموحاتكـ المستقبلية . 

شو أكثر طبخه بتحبيها . . ؟

اشتريتي سيارة ولا بعدكـ .  .  ؟؟

هل تحبين رياضة المشي . . وهل تذهبين إلى مدينه رياضيه لممارسة هذه الهواية . . ؟؟

أكتفي بهذا القدر البسيط من الأسئله . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كيفك رورو ،، اخبارك .؟؟

مطربك المفضل ..
اغنيتك المفضله ..

برشلونيه او مدريدية ،،

ماده كنتِ تكرهيها ايام المدرسه ..

،، ،، ،،*

----------


## &روان&

اهلا فيك معاذ
أولاً : 

شو أخباركـ . . 
اخباراتي كويسات 
وكيف الصحه . . 
الصحة تمام والحمدلله

ثانياً : 
ما رأيكـ بـ مجموعة أفكار ومواهب شبابية جديدة بالمنتدى و على الفيس بوكـ 
من اروع المجموعات الّي اشتركت فيها عالفيس بوك من اسمها بتعبر عن مواهب الشباب وافكارهم
ملاحظة : بدنا تفاعلكـ معنا بالمجموعه . . بالمنتدى 
ان شاء الله
كل شخص فينا وعنده أهداف . . 
هل يوجد عندكـِ أهداف تودين أن تحققيها . . وما هي طموحاتكـ المستقبلية . 
اهدافي اهداف عادية يعني انو الواحد شو بدو غير يكمل دراسته ويدخل في سوق االعمل
وطموحاتي اكمل دراسات عليا 

شو أكثر طبخه بتحبيها . . ؟
بسير طبختين ؟

على كل حال الملوخيه  والدوالي

اشتريتي سيارة ولا بعدكـ . . ؟؟
لا بعدني  كمان سنة بس احوش حقها

هل تحبين رياضة المشي . . وهل تذهبين إلى مدينه رياضيه لممارسة هذه الهواية . . ؟؟
بحب المشي بس ما بطبقها بالمدينة الرياضية عادي بمشي وين مكان

شكرا لاسألتك الخفيفة

----------


## &روان&

كيفك رورو ،، اخبارك .؟؟
هلا صديقة الحمدلله منيحة
مطربك المفضل ..
فيروز
اغنيتك المفضله ..

"حبيتك تنسيت النوم "

برشلونيه او مدريدية ،،
برشلونة مافي مجال للنقاش

ماده كنتِ تكرهيها ايام المدرسه ..
الفيزيا ييييييييييييع
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يسلمو على اجوبتك راجعلك بكره بكمشه اكثر شوي :: 

تصبحي على خير*

----------


## &روان&

_هلا يا عمري تلاقي خير
_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

مساء الخير رورو كيفك.؟؟ بعرف اني طولت بس مشغوله بالامتحانات // 

المهم طمنيني عنك ..



حلمكـ ما هو .؟؟
هدفكـ ما هو .؟؟

برأيك من يتحقق دائمآآ الهدف ام الحلم .؟؟

تقييمكـ لنفسك .؟؟ والى مدى تتقنين التقييم للآآخرين .؟؟

برأيك هل الحياة ظالمه لبعض البشر .؟؟



انتي مدمنه تفكير .؟؟ وبماذا تفكرين ان كان ذلك صحيحآآ .؟؟

هل كتبتي خاطره في يوم ما .؟؟ 



،، لي عوده*

----------


## &روان&

_هلا صديقة انا تمااام الحمد لله مو مشكلة حبيبتي المهم امتحاناتك ان شاء الله كانوا مناح


     هلأ بالنسبة لحلمي بتمنى يضل حلم لانه بعرف انه ما رح يتحقق 

   اما بالنسبة لهدفي اكمل دراسات عليا واشتفل وكوني نفسي بنفسي

     لا اعتقد انا الحياة ظالمة بل الانسان هو الذي يظلم نفسه ويضع الحق على الحياة او بالاحرى هيك احنا تعودنا بس يسير في عنا مشاكل بنحط الحق على الحياة والاخريييين

من ناحية التفكير انا من كتر ما بفكر احيانا  راسي بوجعني 
بفكر  بي بكرة شو مخبيلي 



انا بالعادة بعطي تقييم لنفسي  جيد جدا الى حد ما

اما بالنسبة لتقييم الاخرين  كل انسان ادرى بنفسه وانا ما بحب قيم حدا

لا ما كتبت 
_

----------


## دموع الغصون

]مساء الخيرات روان 

منوره كرسي الاعتراف 
طمنينا كيفك مرتاحه !!

هلا أنا لحد الآن ما سألتك ولا سؤال لهيك هدول مقدمه وتعويض عما فات 

بسم الله نبدأ 


" أسئلة شخصية "
صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟
صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟
كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟
متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟


" تفضيلات "
الطعام المفضل ؟
المشروب المفضل ؟
الشاعر المفضل ؟
اللون المفضل ؟
الرياضة المفضلة ؟
الشهر المفضل ؟
الفصل المفضل ؟
الرقم المفضل ؟
الأسم المفضل ؟
اللقب المفضل ؟
الدولة المفضلة ؟
المدينة المفضلة ؟


أجب " بنعم " أو" لا "
هل أنتِ ... !
طموحه
متفائله
عصبيه
مزاجيه
حنونه
متشائمه
صارمه
عنيده
مغروره
أنانيه
غيوره
منظمه
مغامره
متردده
قاسيه

| منوعات |
- شو أكبر منبع لثقافتك ؟
- من بين الأشكال الهندسية - المثلث المربع الدائرة المستطيل ... الخ - أيهما تفضل و لماذا ؟
- المطرب المفضل ، الأغنية الأقرب لنفسكِ ؟
- رياضتك التي تفضلي ممارستها دائماً ؟
- حقيبة أسرارك عند من تدعيها من الأعضاء ؟
- ما رأيك بمقولة " المرأة دمعة و الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة لكن يختبئ خلف حصونه و أسواره " ؟
- اعضاء أثروا بشخصيتك ؟

"| المنتدى |"

1- أكتر موضوع لإلك حبيتيه ؟
2- بتعتبري حالك بخيله علينا بالمواضيع ؟
3- أكثر قسم قريب لفكرك وقلبك ؟
4- أكتر عضو بتحبي تابعي جديده
5- اختار 5 أقسام مميزة بنفسك و اختار أكتر موضوع مميز بهي الأقسام و محبب بالنسبه الك ؟
6- اختاري 5 أعضاء و اعطيهم نصيحه أو نقد
7- اختار 10 أعضاء بمختلف مراحل الحصن اضافو لإلك شي مين هم وماذا اضافو لكِ 


هيك بكفي لي عودة

----------


## &روان&

_الحمد لله احلى من هيك راحة ما في

" أسئلة شخصية "
صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟
الهدوء
صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟
العناد
كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟
احبك
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟
عندما يتكلم قلبي
متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟
عندما لا يعجبني الكلام


" تفضيلات "
الطعام المفضل ؟
دوالي
المشروب المفضل ؟
القهوة
الشاعر المفضل ؟
نزار قباني
اللون المفضل ؟
الاسود
الرياضة المفضلة ؟
المشي
الشهر المفضل ؟
3
الفصل المفضل ؟
الشتاء
الرقم المفضل ؟
4
الأسم المفضل ؟
روان
اللقب المفضل ؟
........
الدولة المفضلة ؟
الاردن
المدينة المفضلة ؟
مكة المكرمة


أجب " بنعم " أو" لا "
هل أنتِ ... !
طموحه
نعم
متفائله
لا
عصبيه
نعم
مزاجيه
نعم
حنونه
نعم
متشائمه
نعم
صارمه
نعم
عنيده
نعم
مغروره
لا
أنانيه
لا
غيوره
لا
منظمه
نعم
مغامره
نعم
متردده
قاسيه
لا

| منوعات |
- شو أكبر منبع لثقافتك ؟
النت
- من بين الأشكال الهندسية - المثلث المربع الدائرة المستطيل ... الخ - أيهما تفضل و لماذا ؟
المثلث  لانه هو عبارة عن تلات زوايه   والزاوية التالتة لوحدها  انا هناك دايما بكون
- المطرب المفضل ، الأغنية الأقرب لنفسكِ ؟
فيروز   حبيتك تنسيت النوم
- رياضتك التي تفضلي ممارستها دائماً ؟
المشي
- حقيبة أسرارك عند من تدعيها من الأعضاء ؟
لا احد
- ما رأيك بمقولة " المرأة دمعة و الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة لكن يختبئ خلف حصونه و أسواره " ؟
مع ومو مع    مع انو الرجل دمعة لكن ليس ارق من دمعت المرأة
- اعضاء أثروا بشخصيتك ؟

"| المنتدى |"

1- أكتر موضوع لإلك حبيتيه ؟
يا سيدي قدمت استقالتي
2- بتعتبري حالك بخيله علينا بالمواضيع ؟
اها كتير ههههههه
3- أكثر قسم قريب لفكرك وقلبك ؟
الحانة
4- أكتر عضو بتحبي تابعي جديده
دموع  هدوء  محمد العزام  صديقة

6- اختاري 5 أعضاء و اعطيهم نصيحه أو نقد
محمد حورية        هونها بتهون
محمد العزام       غايب الك فترة؟؟؟؟
دموع الغصون      مواضيع قيمة
دودو               ان شاالله تنجحي وتدخلي الجامعة بس مو نفس تخصصي ديربالك
صديقة             الله يوفق يارب في حياتك
7- اختار 10 أعضاء بمختلف مراحل الحصن اضافو لإلك شي مين هم وماذا اضافو لكِ 
دموع   الابداع

معاذ  حب الوطن

محمد العزام    الاصرار

محمد الحورية    الصبر

صديقة    الابتسامة مهما كانت الظروف

العقيق   الانتظار   مهما طال

دودو     اعطتني انها اختي  هههههههه

هدوء     الهدوء

شمس    الاشراق الدائم

قلعتي الابدية    الغموض
_

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي روان مرة ثانية 

لو وقفتي بيوم على جبل وصرختي باعلى صوت شو رح تصرخي ؟؟؟؟
وشو بتتمني يكون صدى الصوت يرد عليكي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

روان كيفك.؟؟ واخبارك مع الجو الحلو

احكيلي رورو اكثر كلمة تحبي تسمعيها ومن مين .؟؟

جرحتي حدآآ  .؟؟

رأيك في ..

تـدفـعـنـا عـواطِـفـنـا أحـيــانــاً إلـى تـصــرفـات

قـد نـنـدم عـلـيـهــا لاحِـقــاً ... !

لـيـس لأنـهــا ( خـاطـئـــة )

بَــل لأنـنـا قَــدمـنـاهـا إلـى أشخَـــاص لا يـستـحـقــون


،،

----------


## &روان&

> اهلا وسهلا فيكي روان مرة ثانية 
> 
> لو وقفتي بيوم على جبل وصرختي باعلى صوت شو رح تصرخي ؟؟؟؟
> وشو بتتمني يكون صدى الصوت يرد عليكي ؟؟؟؟؟



_اهلين فيك محمد 
  هلا لوكنت على جبل رح احكي  يا رب احمي


امييييييييييييييييين_

----------


## &روان&

روان كيفك.؟؟ واخبارك مع الجو الحلو
انا منيحة وخلص قربت اتبخر هانت ههههههه

احكيلي رورو اكثر كلمة تحبي تسمعيها ومن مين .؟؟
بلا هبل      من حدا غالي علي

جرحتي حدآآ .؟؟
لا انا من النوع الي بينجرح للاسف

رأيك في ..


تـدفـعـنـا عـواطِـفـنـا أحـيــانــاً إلـى تـصــرفـات

قـد نـنـدم عـلـيـهــا لاحِـقــاً ... !


لـيـس لأنـهــا ( خـاطـئـــة )

بَــل لأنـنـا قَــدمـنـاهـا إلـى أشخَـــاص لا يـستـحـقــون 
نعم انا مع هاي المقولة  دايما نحن بنتصرف متل ما بدها عواطفنا
بس بعدين بس نوعى لنفسنا بنحكي يا ريت
    بس بالاخير انا ما بندم

----------


## عاشق الحصن

روان منوره على كرسي الاعتراف

سؤالي باقه من الازهار و الورود لمن تهديها

في حياتك

في المنتدى

وفي المنتدى

----------


## &روان&

_روان منوره على كرسي الاعتراف

سؤالي باقه من الازهار و الورود لمن تهديها
  النور نورك
في حياتك
الى امي

في المنتدى
الى كل الاعضاء

وفي المنتدى
الى كل الاعضاء_

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

روان
ما هي طموحاتك ؟

لونك المفضل ؟

من هو الشخص الذي تستامنينه على اسرارك؟

لمن يمكن ان تقولي الكلمات التالية ؟

انت اعز الناس .........
لن انساك ...........
اشتقت اليك ..........
ليتني لم اعرفك ..........

----------


## &روان&

ما هي طموحاتك ؟
اكمل دراستي  ماستر  

لونك المفضل ؟
الاسود

من هو الشخص الذي تستامنينه على اسرارك؟
انا

لمن يمكن ان تقولي الكلمات التالية ؟

انت اعز الناس .........  امي وابي
لن انساك ...........     اصلا نسيته
اشتقت اليك ..........    بس اشتاقلو
ليتني لم اعرفك ..........  له

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

روان ،، كيفك .؟؟ 

ماذا اضاف لكِ المنتدى .؟؟

ان كنت تستطيعي الطيران الى اين ستذهبين .؟؟

هل انتِ من اللذين يعشقون بصمت .؟؟

رأيكـ في ..

----------


## &روان&

هلا صديقة انا تمام الحمد لله


ماذا اضاف لكِ المنتدى .؟؟
 اضافلي اشياءات كتيرة  منها  طريقة التعبير بصمت من خلال المواضيع المطروحة متل عبر عن يلي في بالك بصورة
وكمان  طريقة الحوار المنظم بين الاعضاء في اشيا كتير 

ان كنت تستطيعي الطيران الى اين ستذهبين .؟؟

ممممممممممممم ما بعرف 
هل انتِ من اللذين يعشقون بصمت .؟؟

نعم 





  الصمت هو ابلغ من الكلام
وجرح مشاعر الاخرين جريمة  تعاقب عليها الحياة
وانا صمتي علمني اني ما اجرح حدا حتى لو هو جرحني
لانه بكفي انو جرحني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

روان ،، 
هل رسمتي يومآآ خربشات على دفترك وما كانت تلك الخربشات ,, هل اوحت لكِ بصوره او حلم او ماذا .؟؟

احلام في قائمه الانتظار عندك .؟؟

هل فكرت بالعزله يومآ ،، ولماذا .؟؟

يوم لن تسجليه في دفتر ذكرياتك .؟؟

انسان دائمآ له حضوره في حياتك .؟؟

قرار لن تتخذيه ابدآ .؟؟

----------


## &روان&

هل رسمتي يومآآ خربشات على دفترك وما كانت تلك الخربشات ,, هل اوحت لكِ بصوره او حلم او ماذا .؟؟
 دايما بخربش بس عمرها ما طلعت اشي مفهوم  ...........

احلام في قائمه الانتظار عندك .؟؟
بطلت احلم

هل فكرت بالعزله يومآ ،، ولماذا .؟؟
دايما بفكر بالعزلة   عشان اعيش انا ونفسي في مكان لا يوجد في احد

يوم لن تسجليه في دفتر ذكرياتك .؟؟
يوم الفرااااااق 

انسان دائمآ له حضوره في حياتك .؟؟
اخي  حمودة 

قرار لن تتخذيه ابدآ .؟؟
الرجوع   الى   ذلك المكان الذي يسمى الحب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*روان منورة على "كرسي الإعتراف" .. يسعد صباحك 

بدي اسألك كيف سجلتي بالمنتدى وكيف كانت بداياتك فيه وكيف كنتي تشوفي الأعضاء التاليين من نظرتك الأولى ::

حسان .. دموع الغصون .. دودو .. هدوء .. صديقة .. أميرة قوس النصر .. قلعتي ابدية ..

كمان سؤال :: شو اكتر شيء بضايقك بالمنتدى؟ ومين اكتر واحد ضايقك ومين اكتر عضو بضايقك وجوده؟ وبالمقابل شو اكتر شيء فرّحك بالمنتدى؟ وشو اكتر موقف فرّحك ومين اكتر عضو بفرحك وجوده؟ ....


احترامي الك*

----------


## &روان&

صباحك فل

   هلأ ان كيف سجلت  مجرد صدفة وكانت صدفة حلوة كنت ببحبش بالنت عن موضوع فطلع المنتدى وعجبني اسمه وخاصة انو تجمع لطلاب الجامعة وانا من طلاب الجامعة 
  حسان  هو صاحب المنتدى   بس عمري ما حكيت معه بالمنتدى
  دموع الغصون   صاحبت الابداع المميز في المنتدى
   دودو      اختي   لا تعليق ههههههههه
   هدوء  صاحب الكلمة الطيبة 
   صديقة   صاحبة الاحساس الجميل 
   اميرة قوس النصر    (اميرة)
قلعتي الابدية   الرجل الغامض


 اكتر شي بضايقني بالمنتدى   غياب بعض الاعضاء 
 ما شفت من الاعضاء الا كل خير ما شاء لله عليهم
  اكتر شي بيفرحني  لما بيكونوا جميع الاعضاء متواجدين
  والمواقف الحلوة لما بتذكروا حدا في يوم ميلادو
  او تهنئة لحدا نجح  وهيك اشيا
بفرحني تواجد الاعضاء كلهم بس بحب تواجد  صديقة  دموع   دودو   هدوء 

     شكرا الك اسئلتك خفيفة ولطيفة
 :Icon17:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

1/ماهي الاسباب الحقيقه في اختلاف شخصيتك بالمنتدى عن شخصيتك بالحقيقه؟
2/اخر مره بكيتي فيها وليش؟
3/ماهو احرج موقف صارلك وكيف كان تصرفك؟
4/متى اخر مره كذبتي فيه وايش كانت الكذبه؟
5/شخص لاترفضين له طلب؟
6/متى تشعرين بالضعف ولماذا؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شكرآآ لكـِ روان اجاباتك رائعه يا انتِ ،،

سنشتاق لكـ حتى مجيئكِ ،،


الى لقاء قريب بإذنه تعالى ،،

ملاحظه ,, سنجدد الموضوع لحين عوده روان ،،

----------

